# Happy Birthday Ma! (Kadesma)



## LPBeier

I just wanted you to know I am thinking of you on this special day!  If I was closer and not allergic to sugar, I would be in the kitchen right now making you the best birthday cake ever!

Love you, Ma.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Andy M.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! to one of my favorite people.


----------



## pacanis

I hope you get something TNT today


----------



## Kylie1969

Wishing you a truly wonderful birthday Kades xxx


----------



## Kayelle

I thought it was tomorrow.  Not too early to wish you the best of everything (((((kades)))).  You're too young for me to call you Ma.


----------



## Barbara L

Happy Birthday tomorrow cj!  James and I love you to pieces! Enjoy your Chinese food tonight!  And relax and soak up the love tomorrow!


----------



## LPBeier

Oops, thanks, Kayelle. It *IS* Tomorrow - I was just so excited to wish her a Happy Birthday that I got mixed up.  Oh well, Happy Birthday tomorrow!


----------



## vitauta

happy new year's eve birthday, kadesma!  i hope this day brings you great joy, the new year, is your best ever!


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> Oops, thanks, Kayelle. It *IS* Tomorrow - I was just so excited to wish her a Happy Birthday that I got mixed up.  Oh well, Happy Birthday tomorrow!


She makes all of us excited just knowing her!


----------



## Hoot

Happy Birthday!


----------



## pacanis

LPBeier said:


> Oops, thanks, Kayelle. It *IS* Tomorrow - I was just so excited to wish her a Happy Birthday that I got mixed up. Oh well, Happy Birthday tomorrow!


 
Maybe it's just because I'm watching a Twilight Zone marathon... but it stands to reason someone living a day in the future would know what is going to happen tomorrow.


----------



## forty_caliber

Happy Birthday Ma!  Many returns

.40


----------



## CWS4322

Happy birthday, Ma! Hope it is special, you deserve a special night out--you are so dear to so many.


----------



## Dawgluver

Happiest of birthdays, our sweet Ma!  Wishing you the best of the New Year!


----------



## Zhizara

HAPPY NEWYEAR'S BIRTHDAY, MA!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Birthday to My Second Best Ma!...Mom said she's willing to share me.  Love you!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Happy Birthday to My Second Best Ma!...Mom said she's willing to share me.  Love you!



Isn't it wonderful how four sisters, separated at birth and their Ma all ended up at DC and finding each other.  Two from Canada, one from Montana, one from South Carolina and a Ma from California!  Amazing!


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> Isn't it wonderful how four sisters, separated at birth and their Ma all ended up at DC and finding each other.  Two from Canada, one from Montana, one from South Carolina and a Ma from California!  Amazing!


Yep it is!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sure is!  I think our other sister is at work.


----------



## buckytom

happy, happy birthday, kads!

you know, every year is a good year that starts out with the birthday of one of the most decent, kind, and caring people one could ever hope to meet.

god bless, and all the best for your birthday.


----------



## chopper

Happy Birthday!
Enjoy every minute!!!

Well...yesterday was your birthday at Kylie's house since she is a day ahead of us.


----------



## Snip 13

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope you have the most fabulous year ever and get only wonderful surprises on your special day.

Hugs
Odette
xxx


----------



## Snip 13




----------



## GotGarlic

Hope you have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Alix

I was looking for this thread and almost missed it. Happy BIRTHDAY! You're one of the most special folks around and I'm so thankful and blessed to know you dear lady. Here's hoping that 2013 brings you all the wonders you deserve.


----------



## mmyap

Happy Birthday, Kadesma.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## Somebunny

Happiest of birthday wishes sent your way Kadesma!


----------



## CharlieD

Happy, healthy birthday.


----------



## kadesma

To all my wonderful DC Family. I love you all so very much. Thank you for remembering my special day. I can't tell you how much your thoughts and wishes mean to me. You have all been there for me many times in my days here. Thank you again for caring.Hugs to you all and Laurie, my other daughter I love you dearly.
ma or kades or cj whatever you'd like to call me.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## vitauta

well hi uncle bob, good to see you!  happy new year.

kades, lookee here!  look who showed up out of the blue just to wish you a happy birthday--uncle bob!


----------



## kadesma

Uncle Bob said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!


 Well hello there my friend. So good to hear from you. So very good to see you here again.
kades


----------

